# Looking for Technical Support Rep



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

Car Audio /Pro Audio Manufacture based in Los Angeles CA, looking for an in-office technical support and training representative. Please email resumes to [email protected] or fax to 323-262-6202

Job duties and requirements will be given via email or phone. 

Thank you~


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Paid relocation from the UK?


----------



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

I work for an IT services provider here in Austin. (Vintage ITS) Im sure I can find you someone if you are still looking. Let me know!

[email protected]


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

has this position been filled yet?


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

dranged said:


> has this position been filled yet?


Yes, the tech position has just been filled. Thank you!


----------

